# 1990 stanza gxe noise comes and goes..?



## tim vannice (Dec 31, 2005)

After running my stanza at about 70mph it starts to tick really loud from the rocker box.. if i drive 60 it doesnt happen... tried revving in park to 5000rpm for 5 min or so and nothing, so im thinking it might be the timing chain kit that was just put in, since it only does it after the car has been in motion at high speeds.. the guide that came with the kit was defective...had it replaced.. tried engine supplement for noisy lifters, no dice so thats not it.. coming from the left side of the rocker box...engine was just rebuilt...if i let the car cool down for an hour or two when i restart it the ticking is still there but goes away after about 5-10 minutes, it wont idle away unless i let it sit for a while....really wierd problem and hopefully someone in here can shed some insight on it. Dont wanna screw the motor somehow is what im worried about, anyways any help would be appreciated.. thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

What do you use for oil and is there any dents in your oil pan?

Troy


----------



## tim vannice (Dec 31, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> What do you use for oil and is there any dents in your oil pan?
> 
> Troy



Thx for the reply, i use 10w 30 and even tried 5w but neither made a difference.. not sure about the oil pan having dents, need to get it on a lift... but there isnt any oil leaks... it seems to be a combination of high rpms & and maybe pressure building up from pushing it hard? beats me though.. very odd problem...


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Tim,

I bet your lifters are "frozen". See my other reply in the lifter replacements thread in this same forum. I will happily supply more info/thoughts if you are interested.

Tim


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

I once had a ticking that turned out to be an exhaust leak in the exhaust manifold. Thing is it was only at lower rpms and wasnt as loud at higher RPMs. It stayed no matter how long I let it sit though. Not sure what yours could be since it goes away after a while.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try using 10w-40 or even 20w-50 to see if the noise changes

Troy


----------



## tim vannice (Dec 31, 2005)

*ahh*

I was running 10w and then went to 5w.. but thanks for the advice..


----------

